# Zombie Apocalypse Party 2013



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 234499
What you can do with a Torso prop 
View attachment 234500
Billy stand next to the door... he greeted our guests
View attachment 234501
Cathy is waiting under the table for her next victim
View attachment 234502

View attachment 234503
Jason feared the guest when they wanna go out for fresh air 
View attachment 234504


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are the pics in a Album 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...s-zombie-halloween-survival-party-2013-a.html


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

looks like you guys had a great time, good job on the décor too!! also i'm pretty sure you cant be kissin on zombies, you're probably infected, hahaha


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Love it!!! You did a great job!!


----------

